# Home Version EarPopper



## Rip (Apr 19, 2012)

Has anyone in MN had success billing Medicare & others for 
dr. prescribed Home Verson EarPopper (EP-2100) 
CPT: 69401   
HCPCS: E1399 NU


----------

